# B12 injection with a flu shot, no OV, -59 mod?



## Aknova454 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello, quick question. If a pt has a B12 injection and a flu shot the same day, would one get a -59 modifier? And are injections considered "procedures"? thank you!


----------

